# How is this rider's size?



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my daughter on her 14.1 pony. She has been getting comments from some judges that she is too big for her horse. What do you think and how can you tell? I've read where you take the total weight of the horse & rider and divide it into the circumference of the canon bone, but I'm more interested in a judges perspective. Thanks!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I personally think she looks ok. But to really tell, I would have to see her leg stretched down and not in a jumping stirrup.

she's got a long torso which is why it is giving the appearance that she may be a bit too big. But as long as the horse isn't hurting... I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, Drew. I'll have to get a shot with her leg stretched out. He seems to handle her just fine, but when she competes, she is getting more and more comments that she is too big. Are judges just getting use to seeing little kids on big warmbloods?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

She doesn't look too big to me. Perhaps she's not what the judges are used to size-wise (i.e. tiny kids on ponies, & everyone else on large horses), but she certainly isn't big enough to be causing the pony any problems. I can see where her long torso may give the illusion that she might be a bit mis-proportioned to the pony, but when you look at her leg, it appears to me that even when stretched all the way down, it'd still be hitting her pony at an appropriate spot. "Too big", to me, means that either a) you physically weigh too much for your pony, or b) your legs are too long to properly give aids, neither of which appears to be the case here at the moment.


----------



## bellybaby (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree, its her torso that gives her the illusion of being to big, i have had the same problem in the past. But in my honest opinion she looks fine, and as she is very slim she shouldnt be causing the pony any problems.

If i were you i would ask the judges why they say she is to big...get it straight from the horses mouth (no pun intended!) that way you can have the insight of hearing exactly what they are seeing and why.

bellybaby x


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Is she a hunter rider? Physically, no she is not to big. But if she is interested in the hunter world you may consider a large mount. A judge likes to see a horse and rider that match and are suitable for the level they are jumping.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with bellybaby - your daughter looks fine to me, too! I think bellybaby's suggestion about asking the judge to explain exactly what they are talking about is a great idea!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Honestly they look great to me. However if they are in equitation or hunt, I'd be willing to bet the judges are looking for a matching pair.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! She is in Equitation & hunt. This past year, she's only done a little EQ as he has been recovering from a bowed tendon from last year (We think he kicked himself, as the vet said it looked like trauma damage.) We'll have to ask the judge about why she feels this way. We have one judge in particular that doesn't seem to like them, but a few have made comments about the size. My daughter had this one judge at a National horse show in our area, and the judge either didn't place her or placed her poorly. The next day we had a different judge and she did much better and managed to win champion in her age division (13 & under) as well as best overall flat rider. My daughter got this same judge in the last local horse show this year. She was placing first & second, but this judge placed her last. She was going to do a medals class in that show with another judge, but at the last minute they switched arenas and she would have had the same judge. She decided to not take the medals class as she knew she would be placed last and she didn't want to waste the money. Next year's season, I'm sure will only be worse. He such a great pony that we hate the thought of having to look for a larger mount.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

well how old is your daughter? if she's 12 or 13, then she should be getting another growth spurt soon, if it hasn't already started, and you may have to look for a larger horse anyway.

but i do agree that her torso is a little long.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Quixotic said:


> She doesn't look too big to me. Perhaps she's not what the judges are used to size-wise (i.e. tiny kids on ponies, & everyone else on large horses), but she certainly isn't big enough to be causing the pony any problems. I can see where her long torso may give the illusion that she might be a bit mis-proportioned to the pony, but when you look at her leg, it appears to me that even when stretched all the way down, it'd still be hitting her pony at an appropriate spot. "Too big", to me, means that either a) you physically weigh too much for your pony, or b) your legs are too long to properly give aids, neither of which appears to be the case here at the moment.


I totally agree with Quixotic. But if she is in hunter classes, then maybe, you should consider getting a bigger horse.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

She'll be 14 in Dec, so we are thinking about another horse.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That would maybe be a good idea. If you are able to, keep her current horse for pleasure riding. He looks like a lovely horse.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> That would maybe be a good idea. If you are able to, keep her current horse for pleasure riding. He looks like a lovely horse.


We would love to be able to keep him, but I'm not sure we can afford to if we get another.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

What if you leased him out to a younger rider for the price of board?


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i think that your daughter is fine on this horse, i ride a 13h2 not stocky pony and im 5ft 9 and about 10 stone give or take a good couple of pounds haha. if she had longer stirrups she would shorten her torseau up a bit and fit better, in the judges perspective


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Quixotic said:


> What if you leased him out to a younger rider for the price of board?


That is an option, but we haven't been too crazy about how leasers treat animals that aren't their own. But it is worth thinking about.



bubblegum said:


> i think that your daughter is fine on this horse, i ride a 13h2 not stocky pony and im 5ft 9 and about 10 stone give or take a good couple of pounds haha. if she had longer stirrups she would shorten her torseau up a bit and fit better, in the judges perspective


Thanks!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

people are always on ponies, if competing, till they are 17, the move onto hacks. so this is fine in my eyes, i know people who ride little 11hh ponies and shes 15-16ish?
as long as theydont weigh to much there sweeeet


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I am also starting to outgrow my one horse Stoeka. She is 14.5hh, and I'm almost 16. I still take her to small show jumping competitions, while I take my other horse, Night Heat, to bigger classes. She is around 16hh.

Try to consider keeping your current horse. I'm happy I did.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*It all depends on the horse we're daling with. My fat 400 lbs, 3 ft tall miniature mare could pull my 1700 lb, 17hh paint Clydesdale if he were on wheels. On the trail, as long as your horse is okay with her rider's weight and doesn't seem to be hollowing or concaving her back, she's fine. If the horse is in obvious discomfort and her strides are labored or short, it's probably time to move up. As for in the show ring, if the judges say she's too big, she's too big. Don't push it *


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> She is 14.5hh.


that would be 15.1 :wink:


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the great replies. I think we're going to have to start looking for another horse if my daughter wants to keep competing. If not, our current pony has no problems with her weight or even mine - but I can only muster a very bouncy sitting trot.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Your daughter and her pony are very cute together.

Like has been pointed out, if she wants to continue to show the hunters and eq stuff she might have to upgrade to a slightly larger mount just so she can look pretty. Her tall upper body does make her look a little too tall for your adorable pony. I am sure your pony does not think she is physically too large though.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Quixotic said:


> that would be 15.1 :wink:


Thanks.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

charliBum said:


> people are always on ponies, if competing, till they are 17, the move onto hacks. so this is fine in my eyes, i know people who ride little 11hh ponies and shes 15-16ish?
> as long as theydont weigh to much there sweeeet


Im confused by this comment. What do you mean, "people are always on ponies, if competing ..." I am 14 and my boy is 17 hands (soon to be 17.1 as he is getting a lot of fat and muscle on him). I have always ridden horses, I have only ridden ponies a few times and I have never shown a pony. Maybe it's just me? Hehe, just thought I should ask!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

eventerwannabe said:


> Im confused by this comment. What do you mean, "people are always on ponies, if competing ..." I am 14 and my boy is 17 hands (soon to be 17.1 as he is getting a lot of fat and muscle on him). I have always ridden horses, I have only ridden ponies a few times and I have never shown a pony. Maybe it's just me? Hehe, just thought I should ask!


It is only in some cases. It depends on how you progress and all of that.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> Im confused by this comment. What do you mean, "people are always on ponies, if competing ..." I am 14 and my boy is 17 hands (soon to be 17.1 as he is getting a lot of fat and muscle on him). I have always ridden horses, I have only ridden ponies a few times and I have never shown a pony. Maybe it's just me? Hehe, just thought I should ask!


I mean here in New Zealand (maybe other places) we have pony GP etc and you have to be on a pony untill you 17 then you move to hacks, I too have never had a pony, but its people who are in that show scheme that do ride ponys intill they are 17 =]

WYNDHAM GAME SHOW for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

read the bottom lol says rider turning 17, heaps for sale for that reason


----------

